# Vehicle Recommendations



## BobbyT (Jan 7, 2016)

I am looking at buying a vehicle for Ubering/Lyfting. My idea was a late model used car, probably from Enterprise Rent A Car. Their vehicles are maintained very well and low mileage. The problem is, what vehicle? SUV or sedan? Gasoline powered, or Prius (other electric)? What vehicle is more likely to be profitable and durable? Is a Toyota Sienna even an option? All suggestions appreciated!


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Go the other way and get something depreciated so you can make some money ☺


----------



## BobbyT (Jan 7, 2016)

How old?
I was going to go a couple years old. Not enough?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

BobbyT said:


> How old?
> I was going to go a couple years old. Not enough?


It's not the age really, it's the remaining life and cost. Mine has an estimated 115,000 miles left on it with maintenance and repairs and is valued at $5,000. I have 2 more years of it being eligible for Uber. I have a maximum of $2,500 a year in lost equity with an estimated $2,000 a year in maintenance and repairs or $.078 a mile before gas and other costs. That's probably a sweet spot right there. End of life valuation in a type, minivan, and a brand, KIA, that loses value quickly and still a lot of miles left. Even as an older low value vehicle, pax love it. It looks good and is roomy. Gas isn't great, 18 MPG real world driving, but if I use it wisely it's also not a big deal.

Mine is also an UberXL so I make more than UberX. You have other choices like Uber LUX SUV available to you. You want to maximize profit by choosing a car that qualifies for the more profitable category without spending so much it eliminates the extra profit. The difference in earnings can be dramatic. UberX rates in Miami are just terrible.

Enterprise is a good place to get a good value on a family car. It's probably not a good place to maximize your Uber profit. For me, I want to end the next 2 qualified years with a next to worthless car. It's the cheapest way to go that I can find.

I would also go cash if at all possible. Interest will eat into your profit and you can drive down the cost by doing a private sale with cash.

It's a business and you are in a great spot to maximize your profit. Make a good decision now and you won't be on here complaining about net profit later.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

BobbyT said:


> I am looking at buying a vehicle for Ubering/Lyfting. My idea was a late model used car, probably from Enterprise Rent A Car. Their vehicles are maintained very well and low mileage. The problem is, what vehicle? SUV or sedan? Gasoline powered, or Prius (other electric)? What vehicle is more likely to be profitable and durable? Is a Toyota Sienna even an option? All suggestions appreciated!


Go the econobox route. Stay away from anything with six or more cylinders. Go for the lowest cost-per-mile vehicle that you can find. But if you're looking at former rental vehicles, you're looking at cars that are too new. If your market allows cars up to 10 years old, then buy a seven-year car that is approaching the end of the depreciation cycle. Pay cash for whatever you're buying - no sense letting finance charges eat into your slim profit margins. In the US, the average Uber driver makes $7 to $9 per hour. Don't invest too much into your hardware.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> In the US, the average Uber driver makes $7 to $9 per hour.


According to your wet finger in the wind?

What about XL, SUV, SELECT?


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes, Toyota Sienna is perfect. Been driving one on XL platform for a couple years now and it's perfect. Get a silver LE model (AWD for snow country) and upgrade to black leather seats. Why silver? hides the dirt. Less $$$ spent in the wash bay.

10 more reasons to get a Sienna:

good gas mileage
low maintenance
dual electric sliding doors
huge trunk
handles awesome
spacious interior
great safety rating
elderly / injured ease of access
6 cylinder engine
It's a Toyota


----------



## BobbyT (Jan 7, 2016)

Lots of good recommendations here. Gotta say, I love the Toyota Sienna. It's very spacious, and seats 7. It has very comfortable captain's chairs, front and back. Comfort is important to me, due to back issues. Also the one available here is silver. No snow in Florida, so don't need 4WD. However, I can also see the advantage of a four cylinder because of gas mileage. I do prefer a larger vehicle due to better visibility for the driver, sitting up higher, and as mentioned, would be eligible for XL. Sienna is big enough to sleep in when you need a rest... My mind still isn't made up though. SUV still a possibility. Is it worth it? Also considered a Prius for ultimate gas mileage, but would be nice to have vehicle that I could also take weekend trips in and be comfortable. Would have to finance the Sienna, another issue.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Odyssey is nice, too. I've considered a Ford Flex, which gets better gas mileage, but it's a tight XL. Or maybe even a Toyota Highlander Hybrid.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I was looking at Enterprise for a car, not focused on Super. They only use V6 now. They have definitely increased their variety of vehicles though. You might look at CarMax. I think it depends what percentage you're going to Super vs. enjoying your car when you're not.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Or get a Leaf.


----------



## BobbyT (Jan 7, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> I was looking at Enterprise for a car, not focused on Super. They only use V6 now. They have definitely increased their variety of vehicles though. You might look at CarMax. I think it depends what percentage you're going to Super vs. enjoying your car when you're not.


About Carmax: They get cars from Enterprise that have been in accidents. Enterprise does not sell cars that have been in accidents. CarMax is a rip off. Enterprise would be my first choice for a used car, as I rent from them a lot, and they maintain their vehicles well, and also have a good warranty. Also have a 7 day return policy if you don't like the vehicle. Still exploring other options. My mind is not made up.


----------

